
Ask HN: How did you get involved in open source? - hdi
I&#x27;ve been wanting to get more involved in the open source community but always found it difficult to find time &#x2F; motivation.<p>I am keen to hear how other people got involved in it!
======
aswinmohanme
Hey, Cheers for your Interest in Open Source. OSS needs people like you.

I actually got involved in open source in hacktoberfest 2016 a little over a
year actually. Contributing to Open Source is pretty simple nowadays. Here's
what I did

1\. Find an OSS that you use, that is simple enough that you can contribute to
and uses the tech stack that you are most familiar with. 2\. Each project
would have a Newcomers section or atleast a Readme, read that and set up the
development environment and compile the latest build. 3\. Go to the respective
bug tracker and find bugs tagged newcomers, beginners e.t.c and find one that
is recent and unassigned. 4\. Show your interest in contributing and fixing
the bug, and state explicitly that you are a beginner and this is your first
OSS contribution. 5\. While waiting for someone to reply try to solve the bug
on your own. The code base would be intimidating but give it time. 6\. If you
get stuck, ask for help in the respective IRC Channels or Slack group of the
project. 7\. If you manage to fix it, send a pull request and make everyone
Happy.

This is just an highlevel overview of the steps required. Cheers

